# Inspired Element: Kette springt



## jay-em-ass (2. April 2012)

Hi,
ich fahre seit Kurzem ein Inspired Element, bei dem nicht oft aber immer wieder die Kette um einen Zahn springt. Ich hab den Kettenspanner von Trialtech dran, der serienmässig verbaut ist und diesen auch schon gut gespannt.
Mir scheint die Kette auch ein bisschen lang zu sein...
Woran könnte das liegen? Und kann man das ganze so umbauen, dass kein Kettenspanner mehr benötigt wird?


----------



## jan_hl (2. April 2012)

Kann es sein, dass du den Spanner falsch montiert hast?

So sollte das aussehen:

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/images/custom/bikes24/large_inspiredelement.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (2. April 2012)

Außerdem ist die Kette mindestens ein Glied zu lang..


----------



## jay-em-ass (2. April 2012)

Wenn ich den Kettenspanner nicht so stark spanne, dann springt die Kette häufiger.

Ist die Kette zu lang, oder?


----------



## BraVe´ (2. April 2012)

Kannst du denn locker die Kette auf die Kettenstrebe drücken? Entweder die Kette ist zu locker gespannt oder die Kettenlinie ist nicht optimal.

Falls das erste zutrifft musst du den Kettenspanner richtig spannen. Ist bei dem Trialtech eigentlich recht easy..Wenn man weiss was gemeint ist!

Wenn du dir den Spanner anschaust, siehst du einen bolzen, wo der Arm mit den Kleinen ritzeln drauf befestigt ist! Wenn du dort die Schraube löst, kannst du zugleich die Kettenführung vom Spanner einstellen(falls diese nicht stimmt) und die Spannung.


----------



## jay-em-ass (2. April 2012)

Das kontrolliere ich morgen gleich mal. Danke!

Meines Erachtens is die Kette nicht zu locker gespannt...
Die Spannung kann man aber nur erhöhen, wenn man den kompletten Kettenspanner weiter nach unten dreht, oder?


----------



## family-biker (2. April 2012)

normalerweise hängt je nach kettenstrebenlänge der spanner mehr oder weniger waagerecht unter der kettenstrebe.nimm mal ein gliederpaar raus.denke das löst dein problem


----------



## jay-em-ass (2. April 2012)

Das mach ich am Wochenenden gleich mal.
Hoffe mal, dass das klappt


----------



## hst_trialer (3. April 2012)

Außerdem ist nicht nur die Spannung der Kette entscheidend, sondern auch der Umschlingungswinkel am Ritzel. Bevor du aber gleich ein Glied raus nietest prüfe erst ob es wirklich geht. Nicht das die Kette nachher zu kurz ist. Anhand deines Bildes wird es aber wirklich die Kettenlänge sein die stört. Danach kannst du nämlich den Spaner dichter an die Kettenstrebe montieren und eben mehr Umschlingung erzeugen.


----------



## erwinosius (3. April 2012)

muss ecols recht geben....Glaube auch dass die Kette anders rum gelenkt werden muss.....Dadurch kommt dann auch der Kettennspanner umso höher.....und natürlich mal ein Glied rausmachen......






gruß
erwin


----------



## bike-show.de (3. April 2012)

erwinosius schrieb:


> muss ecols recht geben....Glaube auch dass die Kette anders rum gelenkt werden muss.....Dadurch kommt dann auch der Kettennspanner umso höher.....und natürlich mal ein Glied rausmachen......
> gruß
> erwin



Ne, die Kette ich richtig geführt. Der Arm (also das Teil, das man in das Schaltauge schraubt) des Kettenspanners ist aber viel zu tief. Der muss parallel zu den Kettenstreben sein.

Spannen kannst du dann noch über die kleine Imbusschraube, die den Rollenarm mit dem "Schaltaugenarm" verbindet.

Der Spanner ist wirklich dusselig zu montieren. Wenn er dran und eingestellt ist, tut er aber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (3. April 2012)

Aso, jetzt check ich es...Dadurch dass die Kette so tief hängt sieht das so komisch aus....


----------



## jay-em-ass (3. April 2012)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Aso, jetzt check ich es...Dadurch dass die Kette so tief hängt sieht das so komisch aus....



Genau, ich nehm erst mal ein Glied raus, allerding ist die Spannung der Kette im Moment auch nicht allzu hoch, mal schaun, obs danach besser wird. Spannen geht ja nur, indem man den Kettenspanner weiter nach unten dreht...


----------



## Rheingauer (4. April 2012)

Schau dir die Detailaufnahmen bei Tartybikes an.

Dort siehst du, dass der Kettenspanner parallel zu der Kettenstreben laufen sollte.


----------



## jay-em-ass (6. April 2012)

Hab heute die Kette gekürzt und den Spanner neu ausgerichtet (war nicht ganz gerade).

Ich denke, dass sichs jetzt geklärt hat, zumindest sieht das Ganze schon viel besser aus.
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------

